# Could sweating contribute to the LG?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Im generally always very sweaty compared to normal people. Maybe not my entire body, but if I leave my hand on certain surfaces and remove it there is clearly some kind of sweat left behind on it.

Just wondering if this could be areas the smell is released, like toxins in the sweat.

Anyone else suffer from anything similar?


----------

